# SGG or SMG for 2004 E46 3 series?



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Jon,

The following is quoted from the NAIAS, is the 2004 3 series come with SGG or SMG? In both coupe and sedan? 

Thanks for the confirmation!

iSpY



Also new is the revised 3-Series coupe and convertible. The 2004 model features adaptive headlights, updated front-end styling and an available sequential manual gearbox (SMG). A Performance Package is also available for the 330i, which boosts horsepower to 235, and for the first time in a 330i, a six-speed manual transmission will be standard. To go with the added power, the Performance Package adds a new sports suspension and 18-inch wheels with mixed-size performance tires


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

iSpy-

We are all still waiting for the "official" word from HQ...

:dunno:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Jon,

I was reading edmunds review of the 2004 coupes (in the Detroit show area). Edmunds says SMG will be an option. Of course, we'll await for you to confirm.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's the definitive word on SMG vs SSG: They're both the same!

The mechanism behind both are made by that french company who does the Ferrari F1 paddle shifter. BMW decided to change from SSG to S "Marketing" G and stop using the word SSG. One way to tell: The "button" shaped shifter rather than the paddle shaped shifters on the M3.

Don't confuse this with the real SMG: SMG-II with DriveLogic, the vastly superior Sequential shifter on the E46 M3. Take a look at some of the advanced "spy" shots of the Z4 with SMG. It's got the "SSG" buttons but it's branded/badged SMG.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> Don't confuse this with the real SMG: SMG-II with DriveLogic, the vastly superior Sequential shifter on the E46 M3. *


Hack: What makes the M3 variant "vastly superior"? I know it has more drive modes (6 sport/5 auto or whatever), but is there something in the technology that makes it inherently better, as opposed to simply having more settings (most of which folks probably don't use too frequently)?


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

This is what I meant, from edmunds:

"All models will have the option of either a five-speed automatic or BMW's new six-speed Sequential Manual gearbox (SMG)."

I vaguely remember a discussion, either at the general or 3rd forum, as to whether both options would be offered. Apparently so.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> *Hack: What makes the M3 variant "vastly superior"? I know it has more drive modes (6 sport/5 auto or whatever), but is there something in the technology that makes it inherently better, as opposed to simply having more settings (most of which folks probably don't use too frequently)? *


The SMG-II with DriveLogic was developed and build by BMW Motorsports, and manages a gear change in some insane speed like 8ms. The Magnetti developed SSG/SMG changes gear in about 18-24ms. SMG-II also comes with two modes of launch control, same concept developed for F1 cars.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Multiply all of hack's times by 10. 

Basically, SSG/SMG is just a LOT slower.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Multiply all of hack's times by 10.
> 
> Basically, SSG/SMG is just a LOT slower. *


what's the fastest the Ferrari F1 shifter shifts? Is it like 15ms? I know the S6 shifts are significantly faster than the F1's


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *what's the fastest the Ferrari F1 shifter shifts? Is it like 15ms? I know the S6 shifts are significantly faster than the F1's *


just checked--it's 150 milliseconds vs 80 milliseconds for SMGII


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *what's the fastest the Ferrari F1 shifter shifts? Is it like 15ms? I know the S6 shifts are significantly faster than the F1's *


the one which comes on the 360 Modena and 550 Maranello shifts in 0.15 secs.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

aty, check the article below.

Real F1 cars shift in 20 miliseconds, that is four times quicker than SMG's fastest.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/technical/PrintArticle.asp?ArticleID=139


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *the one which comes on the 360 Modena and 550 Maranello shifts in 0.15 secs. *


1 millisecond = .001 seconds

150 millisecons = .15 seconds.

I though you should be familiar with the metrics system, no?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *1 millisecond = .001 seconds
> 
> 150 millisecons = .15 seconds.
> 
> I though you should be familiar with the metrics system, no? *


I'm familiar with the metric system.

What's wrong in my post ?

SMG II shifts in 80 ms
Ferrari Modena F1 shifts in 150 ms.
Ferrari F1 shifts in 20 ms


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You guys know more about this stuff than I do - that's for sure...

Makes it easy for me to take a day off!!!

 

Btw, the surf was kick-ass today!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *You guys know more about this stuff than I do - that's for sure...
> 
> Makes it easy for me to take a day off!!!
> 
> ...


who the heck even thinks of the surf . . . it's 26 degree's outside


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *1 millisecond = .001 seconds
> 
> 150 millisecons = .15 seconds.
> 
> I though you should be familiar with the metrics system, no? *


SMGII shifts in .08 seconds, or 80 milliseconds, not 8 milliseconds


----------

